# Hydguys Workshop



## hydguy (Dec 31, 2015)

So, I'm currently moving into my new shop space. Moving the shop to my garage in order to get it closer to home.

The shop is about 50m2 (approx 540 square feet??)
I have been tinkering on the shop over the last few months. But a between work and house work there has been to little shop time.. Hopefully I will get it ready in the next few weeks, having spent some time this christmas.



Putting up a dividing wall...




Floor has been epoxied and the ceiling is almost finished with insulation


First coat of wall paint.

Will try to update things as the progress


----------

